# Shanghai: Kicking, screaming and demanding your attention



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

wolf18 said:


> quite a lot of pics ,but these pics can't show the real shanghai,just show the good view to us,you really love your hometown,hehe


giallo is not even a Chinese!:bash: 
I know you are posting shits to every Chinese thread. Your grammar reminds me of Chinese speakers, so you are probably another pathetic "Taiwanese"? Anyway, you are just showing your stupidity or your inferior complex to the world. Stay away from this nice thread.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*that's awesome*


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

duskdawn said:


> giallo is not even a Chinese!:bash:
> I know you are posting shits to every Chinese thread. Your grammar reminds me of Chinese speakers, so you are probably another pathetic "Taiwanese"? Anyway, you are just showing your stupidity or your inferior complex to the world. Stay away from this nice thread.


take it easy,he's a Chinese:lol:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

wolf18 said:


> quite a lot of pics ,but these pics can't show the real shanghai,just show the good view to us,you really love your hometown,hehe


Umm, this thread probably shows the 'real Shanghai' more than any thread on this forum has ever done. 
What's your problem?

null,
giallo is not Chinese, if that's who you were referring to.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

^^of course he isn't,but *wolf18* is


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another excellent gallery by giallo. You are a master, man. But I missed the soundtrack this time, I like watching your pics while listening to the music you post with them  Don't forget that detail next time, it's so yours, hehe


----------



## john14 (Mar 25, 2006)

I still believe Tokyo, Japan has significantly more magic than Shanghai, but Shanghai is still one of the world's greatest cities.

Great photographs, giallo.


----------



## ningxiard (May 28, 2006)

Giallo, I love your photos! They are truly amazing shots. What I appreciate the most about your photo collection is not just the spectacle of the Shanghai skyline and all those glittering skyscrapers you captured with the camera, it's the love you have for our city that you put into every picture we see here. The highly personal, both individual and multiple perspective from which you look at the city of Shanghai, they really touch my heart. You also took some shots that are not instantly pleasant to Chinese eyes, or the scenes of which we are simply jaded and not alert to any more, but those shots don't look offensive to me at all. They intergrate into the bigger and kaleidoscopic picture you have in your mind so perfectly. Salute to you, Giallo! Wish you enjoy every moment of your life in Shanghai. :wave:


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

nice work, dude


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Most wonderful thread about shanghai i have ever seen. Very good job. Reflect both good and bad. Excellent


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

Is this from Shanghai? The best artist has moved to Shanghai.:lol:


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow! Thanks for the kind words, everyone. I'm stoked that you all got a kick out of these pictures.
I'll be back with more soon.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Awesome, I look forward to seeing them!


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

i really like China but the food horrifies me!hno:


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

^ I am sorry?


----------



## Urko (Feb 13, 2007)

woah!!! fantastic photos!!!


----------



## Ithaqua (Jul 8, 2006)

BJSH said:


> so nice


This is a really great photo. :banana: :cheers:


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

great photography from giallo, as always!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

asif iqbal said:


> i really like China but the food horrifies me!hno:


Haha! What don't you like about Chinese food? I think it's wonderful. Perhaps you're just too squeemish or unadventurous.


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

^^
His tongue might once be bited by those hot chilli peppers in Sichuan food. Very hot! 
Good photography work! this thread is hot too!


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Andrew said:


> Haha! What don't you like about Chinese food? I think it's wonderful. Perhaps you're just too squeemish or unadventurous.


well if it was anything from anywhere like "normal" vegtables, fish, chicken, meet, spices, anything etc I am always up for trying new things but spiders, worms, snakes soup and donkeys c**k no way man just no freggin way 

chinese people are great, culture is amazing and country is extra-ordinary but unfortunatly for me the food is a no go!


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Ohno said:


> ^^
> His tongue might once be bited by those hot chilli peppers in Sichuan food. Very hot!
> Good photography work! this thread is hot too!


if my tongue was bitten by chilli i would prefer that to a "scorpion" no im seroius if you have been to the traditional chinese food eat out that only the locals know about you'll know what i mean!


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ You don't have to eat them all. That's the good part of being diverse, that you can select whatever you want from a Chinese menu, satisfying every taste.
All you mentioned those "disgusting" foods just show how diverse the C-cuisine is, and those are not very common even for the Chinese either. I have never tasted anything you mentioned and I am a Chinese.


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

duskdawn said:


> ^^ You don't have to eat them all. That's the good part of being diverse, that you can select whatever you want from a Chinese menu, satisfying every taste.
> All you mentioned those "disgusting" foods just show how diverse the C-cuisine is, and those are not very common even for the Chinese either. I have never tasted anything you mentioned and I am a Chinese.


yeah ur right its always good to have diversity gives people the choice for what they want to eat, and definatly im no generalising that all chinese eat such things its up to them after all 

the thing between chinese and spicey food which i love is that chinese is sweet and sour compared to indian food and also dont smell as good , also its taste wise if you eat alot of hot food then going chinese seems a bit tasteless!! of course that is just my personal opinion!


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

If you don't like Chinese food, you can try KFC or Mcdonal, for more KFC fast food restaurants are opening in China now than in the United States, and Mcdonal will open more in China than in USA soon. In Shanghai I saw three Mcdonal restaurants open on just one street. And in many hotels, you can taste French and Italian food making by the French and Italian chef. Do you like French Snail? In North China, your can taste Russian food too. How about a cup of Voka? And an ice cream company from Denmark open little shops every where in Chinese city, I can not spell its name.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

what is you guys' favourite vodka?


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

snowmancn said:


> And an ice cream company from Denmark open little shops every where in Chinese city, I can not spell its name.



Anderson's?(安徒生)


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, you have to be a professional photographer, if not? You will be one soon! The pictures are damn great.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

snowmancn said:


> And an ice cream company from Denmark open little shops every where in Chinese city, I can not spell its name.





null said:


> Anderson's?(安徒生)


LOL. I think it's Häagen-Dazs (哈根达斯)？
http://www.haagendazs.com.cn/


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

duskdawn said:


> LOL. I think it's Häagen-Dazs (哈根达斯)？
> http://www.haagendazs.com.cn/


你太有才了(you are genius)


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

haagen dazes is american.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Sen said:


> haagen dazes is american.


I believe it has something to do with Denmark. But anyway, that's the closest that I could think of.


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

snowmancn said:


> If you don't like Chinese food, you can try KFC or Mcdonal, for more KFC fast food restaurants are opening in China now than in the United States, and Mcdonal will open more in China than in USA soon. In Shanghai I saw three Mcdonal restaurants open on just one street. And in many hotels, you can taste French and Italian food making by the French and Italian chef. Do you like French Snail? In North China, your can taste Russian food too. How about a cup of Voka? And an ice cream company from Denmark open little shops every where in Chinese city, I can not spell its name.


thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

duskdawn said:


> But a Dan founded it. That's the closest that I could think of.


yeah but it is an americancorporation, many people think it is danish or swedish because of the name.
whatever, it is crap anyways.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 4, 2006)

fantastic !!!!


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Sen said:


> yeah but it is an americancorporation, many people think it is danish or swedish because of the name.
> whatever, it is crap anyways.


Yeah it was an American that founded it. Haagan Daz doesn't even mean anything, they just thought it would sound foreign and by that ultimately be the premium choice. It was a marketing scheme to sell alot of Ice Cream at a higher price.


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

amazing  i like the shangai's skyline


----------



## ningxiard (May 28, 2006)

asif iqbal said:


> the thing between chinese and spicey food which i love is that chinese is sweet and sour compared to indian food and also dont smell as good , also its taste wise if you eat alot of hot food then going chinese seems a bit tasteless!! of course that is just my personal opinion!


Chinese food is sweet and sour? You are talking about the cheap and awful Chinese food you find at Chinatown, which has almost nothing to do with the real Chinese food we have in China. I am Chinese myself, my mom never ever cooked anything sweet and sour when I was a child, as a result of that, I never like anything that's sweet and sour and almost never add tomato sauce when I eat pasta in the US.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ Same thing for me! I hate tomato sauce in all aspect except the ketchup with fries or fried chickens.
Sweetness and sourness are very uncommon in Chinese cuisines. I personally find they are compatible with fruits but seldom foods.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

it is quite common in Shanghainese cuisine, that is the only Chinese cuisine that uses sweet and sour extensively. it's nothing like your sweet and sour chicken at your neighbourhood's Wong Lee Chung take out though.

honestly Chinese cuisine is so diverse it is impossible to not find something you like. I suggest you start with Dim Sum, it is probably the most accepted I never heard anyone saying they hate dim sum. after that maybe you can venture out to others.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I think you're referring to Swensen's, which just opened a branch in Mei Luo Cheng in Xu Jia Hui close to where I live. Although, even the name might sound Danish/Swedish, I believe it's a Singaporean chain.

As for Chinese food, I think it's hard to define since it's such as vast and diverse cuisine. 
From what I've tasted so far in China (all over the country), I think it's pretty ok. Far from among the best cuisines in the world though in my opinion.


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

I think Chinese people are particularly devoting to their cuisine and are proud of it. A famous saying goes "Chinese live to eat, and the west eat to live". 

I think it is fair to say that Chinese food is the most diverse in the world. In fact, there isn't anything you can call it Chinese food because of the diversity and regional cuisines are so different from each other. Spicy, sweet, sour, salty, you name it, you can find it in China. If you don't like Chinese food, chances are that you haven't gone to the right eating place.



> If you don't like Chinese food, you can try KFC or Mcdonal


Most funny suggestion of the day, no offence, hehe.

Giallo's photos are always my favourites, and these ones are no different, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

duskdawn said:


> LOL. I think it's Häagen-Dazs (哈根达斯)？
> http://www.haagendazs.com.cn/


 Right , is Häagen-Dazs (哈根达斯) but I did not know is from America.


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

gaoanyu said:


> I think Chinese people are particularly devoting to their cuisine and are proud of it. A famous saying goes "Chinese live to eat, and the west eat to live".
> 
> I think it is fair to say that Chinese food is the most diverse in the world. In fact, there isn't anything you can call it Chinese food because of the diversity and regional cuisines are so different from each other. Spicy, sweet, sour, salty, you name it, you can find it in China. If you don't like Chinese food, chances are that you haven't gone to the right eating place.
> 
> ...


Food is like drug that can cause addition, on American told me that he like Chinese food but he can not eat Chinese food for a long time, he has to go back to the American food. So KFC and Mcdonal are good place for them to go when they are in China. When I out of China, I like to taste foreign food, but a few days later I must find some Chinese food, otherwise I don't feel comfortable.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Why do some people use the term "real" when they like a group of pics of any city? Do other galleries show an "unreal" face? 

Example: _These pics show the real face of City X_.

I never got that word applied to city pics.


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

staff said:


> As for Chinese food, I think it's hard to define since it's such as vast and diverse cuisine.
> From what I've tasted so far in China (all over the country), I think it's pretty ok. Far from among the best cuisines in the world though in my opinion.


Which cuisines are the world best in your opinion?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

z0rg said:


> Why do some people use the term "real" when they like a group of pics of any city? Do other galleries show an "unreal" face?
> 
> Example: _These pics show the real face of City X_.
> 
> I never got that word applied to city pics.


I think they mean more "balanced".


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

snowmancn said:


> Right , is Häagen-Dazs (哈根达斯) but I did not know is from America.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haagen_Daaz
Only Americans have the ability to make world-wide franchise with simple food, such as burgers, fried chickens, coffee shop, and of course the delicious icecream.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

跳转到： 导航, 搜索

哈根达斯（Häagen-Dazs）是一隻美國雪糕品牌，1961年由Reuben Mattus在美國紐約布朗克斯創立。它亦成立了連鎖雪糕專門店，在世界各國銷售其品牌雪糕，在54個國家共開設超過700間分店。哈根达斯生產的產品包括雪糕、雪糕條、雪葩(sorbet)及冰凍乳酪(frozen yogurt)等。

哈根达斯的雪糕有多種不同味道，亦被稱為「超級品牌」，因為其雪糕密度較高，在生產時混合的空氣比較少，亦有較高的牛油脂肪。

*哈根达斯的名稱很歐洲化，但其實並不來自歐洲，只是由兩個合成的字所組成，它甚至在北歐沒有任何分店。其創辦人Mattus則是來自波蘭的歐洲移民。*

哈根达斯的品牌於1983年出售予Pillsbury公司，現由通用磨坊(General Mills)持有。在美國和加拿大，產品為雀巢旗下品牌。


----------

